# (Post Date Redpills) Older Women are completely useless Pt.2



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

Pt.1 thread link at bottom


Her: 29 years old super skinny, from Lebanon, normie scale 7.5/10








*Date Summary: *

I was about to head over to her house when she texts me saying she wants to meet at a nearby gas station instead. I agree and we meet. We say hi and she says that she's glad I am real. She changed the location at the last moment cause she sent my pics to her sister and her sister told her "theres no way he's real, you better not meet at your apartment straight off the bat."

Anyway she says to drive to her apartment and she texts me the address, I take a bit longer to get there and she texts me saying "did I scare you off lol? I want to hangout." I get to her place and we walk up together. She then tells me she wants to go to the store to get a new phone charger and leaves my in her apartment for like 10 minutes. I felt a bit weird, I mean who the hell let's some stranger they literally just meet just be at their house alone?

Anyway she returns and starts making a food tray and making us drinks while we small talk, I am sitting on the couch and she in the kitchen. She makes two comments in the middle of the discussion "wow you are really good looking, sorry again for making you meet at the gas station but I just did not think you were real, there are no good looking guys in this city esp as good looking as you."

We talk for a few hours and she drops redpills that I will mention at the next section. She even mentions plastic surgery and her surgeon and how she had a nose job cause of a "Persian nose" and she has had chin fillers and is thinking about more fillers for her cheeks or jawline. (Givin my PSL knowledge and the fact I also had chin fillers it is taking all my strength not to sperg about plastic surgery knowledge) I mention that I have thought about getting fillers and she says "why you are literally perfect as you are." I tell her to give me her plastic surgeons information anyway.

Eventually I just lean in for a makeout and it leads to sex. I spend the night and when I wake up in the morning she says she's gunna go grab me coffee. She returns and has coffee for me and a toothbrush she says she will leave in her bathroom for me whenever I come over. She makes hints about how she wants to be more than just FWB type situation. I feel the clinginess and it really turns me off. I make an excuse to leave ( by this time it's 4pm the next day) I say I have to go to my moms for dinner. 



*Redpills*

-She says in Lebanon that the Christian Lebanese are so much better looking than the Muslim men cause the Christians are lighter skin, have colored eyes, and look more white
-Says the muslim men in her country (Lebanon) are way too stict with their women and they can go fuck themselves, she could never date one of them, all her sisters have dated muslim men and hate them
-She says female privilege is real and good looking privilege is real
- Her plastic surgeon offered to do her nose job for free if she just slept with him once (she claimed she didnt sleep with him for it)
- She slept with an FBI agent so that the FBI agent could get a man she didnt like deported ( this man she got deported she said sexually abused her when she was a child but didnt have proof)
- She said she has slept with a few rich men in exchange for penthouse apartment/ mercedes benz/ trips around the world
- She says she has gotten tens of thousands of dollars with of drugs from men/dealers for simply like being arm candy to them or going to events with them
-She said 5'8'' is SHORT
- She cannot stand clean shaven men, says they are boys not men that she can't take serious
- She showed me her dating profile inbox. Literally she had 150 messages in one day, she cleared them out and the next day had 70 already. But told me none of them were good enough
-She did Tinder once and said her ratio was 50 left for every right swipe
- She has had fillers and nose job and even lipo, she is obsessed with looking good, and says looks are everything in life
- She told me straight up that her and her GFs will approach GL men they see in public in any venue, they will just come up and tell the guy hes cute and ask for her number
- She literally laughed when I said there are guys that think women dont make the first move



*Additions:
- She complimented me on my blue eyes, said colored eyes are so much better than brown eyes
- She has only dated white guys, does NOT like BBCs has never slept with one, they smell "different"
- One of her sisters prefers only BBCs tho and she says they all keep it a secret from the rest of the family cause her fam is racist 



Any more updates I think of I will write in BOLD ITT*




@CandySniper
@PapiMew





https://looksmax.org/threads/field-report-older-women-are-completely-useless.214645/


----------



## Swagwaffle (Oct 6, 2020)

GoER


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 6, 2020)

Second


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 6, 2020)

Shit another banger, im grabbing the popcorn


----------



## ratdick77 (Oct 6, 2020)

Do you people prefer dwarf or midget?


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 6, 2020)

Match made in heaven


----------



## Deleted member 1212 (Oct 6, 2020)

older women only want to betabuxx


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

*Check my OP for updates I will edit/add on for as long as it lets me then I will update ITT*


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Check my OP for updates I will edit/add on for as long as it lets me then I will update ITT*


No


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 6, 2020)

LMAO her sex life could be a movie


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 6, 2020)

Those redpills make me want to give it all up and just stay a virgin forever. The way she talks is just so entitled, damn women are so stressful to interact with, while most guys just talk to each other about stuff and not worry about these thing, but when you are around a girl everything about you has to be perfect and directly fit her tastes.


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Oct 6, 2020)

*WTF DONT PISS OFF GIRLS THEORY. I WILL GET DEPORTED IF I DO ANYTHING WRONG.      *

Also did you ask her what her body count was?


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 6, 2020)

She says in Lebanon that the Christian Lebanese are so much better looking than the Muslim men cause the Christians are lighter skin, have colored eyes, and look more white


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 6, 2020)

Her future is not gonna be bright


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 6, 2020)

*“all her sisters have dated muslim men and hate them”*

High T Muslims taking all the women confirmed. This is a common coping mechanism from women after the fact. Actions > words. “Teehee my ex was a piece of crap. I dated him and fucked him for years but wow was he a loser!”


----------



## TRNA (Oct 6, 2020)

another Amnesia storytime, did you wear your lift shoes @Amnesia


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Oct 6, 2020)

Age:* 29.....*


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> Age:* 29.....*



Her pussy was nice, tasted good, and not loose


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Her pussy was nice, tasted good, and not loose



*You indirectly tasted 100+ dick cells just by giving that a lick... which makes you the gayest member on this site! Congratz KING!



*


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> You indirectly tasted 100+ dicks by giving that a lick... which makes you the gayest member on this site! Congratz KING!



I do it for the forum, so I can report how each sluts pussy tastes. Upboat plz


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 6, 2020)

SHE IS THE FUTURE WIFE OF SOME USER,IT IS OVER.


----------



## BlackBoyo (Oct 6, 2020)

No way u believe all this she told her 
JFL at sleeping with an FBI Agent for getting someone deported


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Oct 6, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> SHE IS THE FUTURE WIFE OF SOME USER,IT IS OVER.


@RichmondBread I found u a wife


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Her pussy was nice, tasted good, and not loose


Lmao u ate her out?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

BlackBoyo said:


> No way u believe all this she told her
> JFL at sleeping with an FBI Agent for getting someone deported



I am just reporting what I heard. Not saying I believe everything. But why is that hard to believe to some incel FBI guy wanted sex for some strings being pulled


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 6, 2020)

You’re just dating old immigrant ethnic hookers at this point tbh. Amnesia stories would be much more fun if it was about young American hot girls NOT about a self hating lebanese whore


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Oct 6, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> You’re just dating old immigrant ethnic hookers at this point tbh. Amnesia stories would be much more fun if it was about young American hot girls NOT about a self hating lebanese whore


Yeah @Amnesia , start by making an instagram + tiktok and socialcircling and see if you can fuck a celebrity for us?


----------



## Gunna (Oct 6, 2020)

damn das crazy amnesio bro


----------



## TRNA (Oct 6, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> Yeah @Amnesia , start by making an instagram + tiktok and socialcircling and see if you can fuck a celebrity for us?


doesn't your brother have Hollywood connects, you said that in one of your other threads, fuck a hollywood actress tbh @Amnesia


----------



## Gunna (Oct 6, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> Yeah @Amnesia , start by making an instagram + tiktok and socialcircling and see if you can fuck a celebrity for us?


for us? *us? lmfao cuck*


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Oct 6, 2020)

@Amnesia.. i pmed you about ur brothers pics out of curiosity and that pm has nothing but cricket sounds comin from it REEEEEE


----------



## RichmondBread (Oct 6, 2020)

29 is considered an older woman?


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 6, 2020)

BlackBoyo said:


> No way u believe all this she told her
> JFL at sleeping with an FBI Agent for getting someone deported


by this point there's something off about OP
stopped caring after he claimed a 19 yo stacy has the knowledge to reverse search tinder pics


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Oct 6, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> 29 is considered an older woman?



Caged.... Oh Richmond..


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 6, 2020)

@Amnesia she sounds like a low status slut tbh. What's her religion? What area from lebanon?


----------



## Gunna (Oct 6, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @Amnesia she sounds like a low status slut tbh. What's her religion? What area from lebanon?


doesnt matter over for menacels


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 6, 2020)

Gunna said:


> doesnt matter over for menacels


Menacels?


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Oct 6, 2020)

I expect more from you @Amnesia. Go fuark a 9/10 older woman with status and drop some REAL red pills on us.

sloots gunna sloot


----------



## Hozay (Oct 6, 2020)

Don't you get bored of doing this shit amnesia lol, or you just doing it to give us knowledge


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

Hozay said:


> Don't you get bored of doing this shit amnesia lol, or you just doing it to give us knowledge



Bored af just for u guys


----------



## Jamal2222 (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Pt.1 thread link at bottom
> 
> 
> Her: 29 years old super skinny, from Lebanon, normie scale 7.5/10
> ...


----------



## recessed (Oct 6, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> Those redpills make me want to give it all up and just stay a virgin forever. The way she talks is just so entitled, damn women are so stressful to interact with, while most guys just talk to each other about stuff and not worry about these thing, but when you are around a girl everything about you has to be perfect and directly fit her tastes.


Most women arent like her though


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 6, 2020)

recessed said:


> Most women arent like her though


cope


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

recessed said:


> Most women arent like her though


LOL


----------



## Hozay (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> LOL


whats the endgame bro?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

Hozay said:


> whats the endgame bro?



Suicide
Or becoming super rich and copemaxxing with millions


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Check my OP for updates I will edit/add on for as long as it lets me then I will update ITT*


> ITT


----------



## wasted (Oct 6, 2020)

Bro why don't you buy these contacts: https://www.shop.9mmsfx.net/Natural_c6.htm ?
Afaik They are the most realistic ones ever and they were used in some hollywood movies. 

I would buy them if I had the money but I'm a broke coping teen. 

If you end up buying them, make sure to select the clear edge option.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Suicide
> Or becoming super rich and copemaxxing with millions


I would love to fuck whores and be desired by them like you are 😔. Alas I’m 17.6 time is running out to experience jb love.


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Pt.1 thread link at bottom
> 
> 
> Her: 29 years old super skinny, from Lebanon, normie scale 7.5/10
> ...


The blackpills I'm not even surprised tbh all girls secretly hate muslim men, my own gf is muslim and will not date a muslim man.


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 6, 2020)

I use to think ur threads are fake but with me being from lebanon now I know ur actually being real. Every fucking thing u typed isnt just her its literally all these thots from there.


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 6, 2020)

*MUSLIMS & BBCs & 5’8 GUYS RENT FREE IN THAT SLUTS HEAD JFL. *Like how does she even bring those topics up. Amnesia starts eating her out and she’s like: I hate muslims they cuck low T christians in my country. Wait I don’t like 5’8 guys. BBCs smell off. Did I mention that I only fuck white guys. HUH?


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Bored af just for u guys


Don't stop these threads are my dose of adrenaline to ascend as I self-insert myself as you.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

RichardwillImprove said:


> I use to think ur threads are fake but with me being from lebanon now I know ur actually being real. Every fucking thing u typed isnt just her its literally all these thots from there.



I am 100 percent real. Its just the last cope ppl have is to write everything I say off as fake, I dont blame them



Jagged0 said:


> Don't stop these threads are my dose of adrenaline to ascend as I self-insert myself as you.



I doubt I'll do any more


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Oct 6, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> *MUSLIMS & BBCs & 5’8 GUYS RENT FREE IN THAT SLUTS HEAD JFL. *Like how does she even bring those topics up. Amnesia starts eating her out and she’s like: I hate muslims they cuck low T christians in my country. Wait I don’t like 5’8 guys. BBCs smell off. Did I mention that I only fuck white guys. HUH?



You just talk after you fuck bro. Girls don’t give a fuck, they run their mouth. I remember I asked this girl about the smallest dick she had and how big she thought mine was. She just thought I was making conversation. Sloots gunna sloot.


----------



## Hades (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> -She did Tinder once and said her ratio was 50 left for every right swipe


*It’s be in the 98% or nothing boyos. Actually it’s even worse than that. Even most of the guys she right swipes probably don’t even make the cut for being “good enough” for her. 99.99% or DEATH.*


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 6, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @Amnesia she sounds like a low status slut tbh. What's her religion? What area from lebanon?


Kes EMA mala shatmoota. Tfeh 3ala hay lkhelfi @Mohamad


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 6, 2020)

Hades said:


> *It’s be in the 98% or nothing boyos. Actually it’s even worse than that. Most of the guys she right swipes probably don’t even make the cut for being “good enough” for her. 99.99% or DEATH.*


IF THIS SLUT IS THE OUTCOME OF MY LOOKSMAXXING THEN I SHOULD GO BUY A ROPE WHEN STORES OPEN TOMORROW TBH


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 6, 2020)

> She says in Lebanon that the Christian Lebanese are so much better looking than the Muslim men cause the Christians are lighter skin, have colored eyes, and look more white



@Mohamad @lifestyle21873


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 6, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> @Mohamad @lifestyle21873


Oooh MUSLIM = Game Over nowadays tbh, that’s common knowledge


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 6, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Oooh MUSLIM = Game Over nowadays tbh, that’s common knowledge


it's over for pure middle eastcels*


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 6, 2020)

Lmao lots of things I say 
Christian middle easterns are better looking than Muslim
White looking = more attractive 
Ethnic chicks either prefer white guys or bbc (sister) 

@Golang @TheCopefulCurry @ToursOverBoyo2020

but according to this forum fucking bengalis are slayers lmaoooo


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 6, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> it's over for pure middle eastcels*


They all look the same to girls in the west


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Oct 6, 2020)

Gunna said:


> for us? *us? lmfao cuck*


I have accepted I will never achieve any sexual or romantic success in my life. There is no reason to love me. Therefore, I will live vicariously through others


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 6, 2020)

The thing about christian lebanese being more good looking than muslim is brutally true, even tho my father is a manlet skinny fat framelet he is lightskinned and has colored eyes


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> The thing about christian lebanese being more good looking than muslim is brutally true, even tho my father is a manlet skinny fat framelet he is lightskinned and has colored eyes



This chick was wetting herself while thinking about the Christian men in Lebanon. She said she had a hot fling for 3months with one when she went to visit there for the summer. Said "that boy was fiiiine."


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 6, 2020)

*NEXT THREAD OP BE LIKE: THIS GIRL FUCKED ELON MUSK FOR A TESLA ROADSTER*


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 6, 2020)

Lebanese women are very well the trashiest arab women. Plus a lot of them smoke hookah which is disgusting to me


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> Lebanese women are very well the trashiest arab women. Plus a lot of them smoke hookah which is disgusting to me



She was smoking hookah our entire date


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This chick was wetting herself while thinking about the Christian men in Lebanon. She said she had a hot fling for 3months with one when she went to visit there for the summer. Said "that boy was fiiiine."


SORRY BROTHER BUT IF THOSE GIRLS ARE TALKING TO YOU LIKE THAT THEN THERE’S SOMETHING OFF. IT SOUNDS LIKE IF SHE WAS TALKING TO ONE OF HER GFs TBH


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She was smoking hookah our entire date







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 6, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> Age:* 29.....*


Pedo confirmed


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 6, 2020)

*


Amnesia said:



- Her plastic surgeon offered to do her nose job for free if she just slept with him once (she claimed she didnt sleep with him for it)
- She slept with an FBI agent so that the FBI agent could get a man she didnt like deported ( this man she got deported she said sexually abused her when she was a child but didnt have proof)

Click to expand...

*I cry


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Oct 6, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> Those redpills make me want to give it all up and just stay a virgin forever. The way she talks is just so entitled, damn women are so stressful to interact with, while most guys just talk to each other about stuff and not worry about these thing, but when you are around a girl everything about you has to be perfect and directly fit her tastes.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> I cry



Frankly I am surprised more ppl arent talking about this point ITT. Women can get boob jobs and facial plastic surgery for FREE if they just spread their legs for one night.


Tutorial mode


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Oct 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Lmao lots of things I say
> Christian middle easterns are better looking than Muslim
> White looking = more attractive
> Ethnic chicks either prefer white guys or bbc (sister)
> ...


It’s over


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Frankly I am surprised more ppl arent talking about this point ITT. Women can get boob jobs and facial plastic surgery for FREE if they just spread their legs for one night.
> 
> 
> Tutorial mode


I'm going to ignore your threads from now on it's too brutal they always ruin my day


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 6, 2020)

Solid read brutal redpills and suifuel for my peasant brown eyes and ethnic nose
Also what the fuck is your post rep ratio wtffff


----------



## brainded (Oct 6, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Solid read brutal redpills and suifuel for my peasant brown eyes and ethnic nose
> Also what the fuck is your post rep ratio wtffff


Lookism exists even on blackpilled forums jfl


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 6, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Solid read brutal redpills and suifuel for my peasant brown eyes and ethnic nose
> Also what the fuck is your post rep ratio wtffff


He's the forum chad it comes with the job.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 6, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Kes EMA mala shatmoota. Tfeh 3ala hay lkhelfi @Mohamad





sandcelmuttcel said:


> @Mohamad @lifestyle21873


not surprised since all lebanese girls are pretty fucked up in the head


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 6, 2020)

Getting really fucking tired of these reports tbh 

Mods, ban this chad already, it’s people like him that make hypergamy what it is.


----------



## 0Ace0 (Oct 6, 2020)

Christian Lebanese women are known to be Muslim hating feminist whores.
Yet all her sisters dated Muslims, hmmm....


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Lmao lots of things I say
> Christian middle easterns are better looking than Muslim
> White looking = more attractive
> Ethnic chicks either prefer white guys or bbc (sister)
> ...


*You said middle eastern girls love black guys when her entire family doesn’t want to fuck them where this girl went as far as to say they smell except one. You blame others for using one example to make big theories but that’s literally what you do you absolute dog. *


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 6, 2020)

amnesia srsly how do you get so much redpills out of one date only?? do u type out in ur notes a series of topics to touch on to maximize on those convos? jfl at u nigga


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 6, 2020)

@Biggdink

*Secondly, did you not read all her sisters dated Muslim guys? Talk about ignoring everything that goes against your theories *


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

0Ace0 said:


> Christian Lebanese women are known to be Muslim hating feminist whores.
> Yet all her sisters dated Muslims, hmmm....



No they are a muslim family. her parents died when she was young. She moved to america. She said her father wouldnt let her ride horses or play sports cause he knew how important it was for her hymen to be intact so a mulsim man would accept her as a virgin wife. She said it didnt matter cause she was raped at 15 and her father never found out, and when she moved to america she "went crazy" and didnt have to be worried about being a virgin

Also all her sisters except 1 got divorced anyway from their muslim men, they all live in america


----------



## 0Ace0 (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> No they are a muslim family. her parents died when she was young. She moved to america. She said her father wouldnt let her ride horses or play sports cause he knew how important it was for her hymen to be intact so a mulsim man would accept her as a virgin wife. She said it didnt matter cause she was raped at 15 and her father never found out, and when she moved to america she "went crazy" and didnt have to be worried about being a virgin
> 
> Also all her sisters except 1 got divorced anyway from their muslim men, they all live in america


Figures, most American Muslims are cucks


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Oct 7, 2020)

Women DON'T Approach me


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 7, 2020)

0Ace0 said:


> Figures, most American Muslims are cucks


Muslim women honestly don’t wanna be with u guys my current gf is from a Muslim country she hates Muslim guys and Muslim/Arab culture in general besides the poetry/music.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 7, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Muslim women honestly don’t wanna be with u guys my current gf is from a Muslim country she hates Muslim guys and Muslim/Arab culture in general besides the poetry/music.


yeah maybe in the west but in my country no muslim women would ever be in a relationship with a non-muslim guy. It's unheard of


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 7, 2020)

S


brutal_blackpill said:


> @Biggdink
> 
> *Secondly, did you not read all her sisters dated Muslim guys? Talk about ignoring everything that goes against your theories *


shes Muslim Lebanese with strict parents


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 7, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Muslim women honestly don’t wanna be with u guys my current gf is from a Muslim country she hates Muslim guys and Muslim/Arab culture in general besides the poetry/music.


thats impossible to find here unless she's not religious and she's a whore


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 7, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> S
> 
> shes Muslim Lebanese with strict parents


*Keep coping. All of her sisters dated Muslim men except one. Reminder that dating is haram in Islam. They could have just waited until marriage but still dated, out of their own free will. JFL at believing their words over actions while calling yourself blackpilled. 

“I hate tall guys, but my ex was tall.” doesn’t mean she hates tall guys idiot*


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 7, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> *Keep coping. All of her sisters dated Muslim men except one. Reminder that dating is haram in Islam. They could have just waited until marriage but still dated, out of their own free will. JFL at believing their words over actions while calling yourself blackpilled.
> 
> “I hate tall guys, but my ex was tall.” doesn’t mean she hates tall guys idiot*


Christian middle easterns don’t like Muslims

why’d Christian Lebanese chads date unattractive muslim girls when they can get a Christian Stacy...


----------



## Andros (Oct 7, 2020)

JFL imagine raising a daughter


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 7, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Muslim women honestly don’t wanna be with u guys my current gf is from a Muslim country she hates Muslim guys and Muslim/Arab culture in general besides the poetry/music.


Ask her what she thinks about Bosnian/european muslim chads lol


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 7, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Christian middle easterns don’t like Muslims
> 
> why’d Christian Lebanese chads date unattractive muslim girls when they can get a Christian Stacy...


they dont like them but they do date them
I live in lebanon and I can confirm


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I doubt I'll do any more



Why in hell?
These threads are the most entertaining/blackpilling on this site. Just don't show faces and you're pretty safe.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 7, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> they dont like them but they do date them
> I live in lebanon and I can confirm


What’s the reason Christian middle eastern chicks are hot but Muslim ones are usually meh ? Inbreeding ?


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Oct 7, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> they dont like them but they do date them
> I live in lebanon and I can confirm



Christian Lebanese/Levantine women are indistinguishable from western white women. Same looks up to a degree and same (lack of) morals.
They will cry out their hatred for muslims, and by that they mean muslim subhumans, but they will hop on MohaChad's dick because of his unique non-conformist personality.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 7, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> What’s the reason Christian middle eastern chicks are hot but Muslim ones are usually meh ? Inbreeding ?


no inbreeding where I live
if your gl you'll get anything
jfl if you think girls care if your muslim or christian


NorwoodStyle said:


> Lebanese/Levantine women are indistinguishable from western white women. Same looks up to a degree and same (lack of) morals.
> They will cry out their hatred for muslims, and by that they mean muslim subhumans, but they will hop on MohaChad's dick because of his unique non-conformist personality.


thats true 
very true actually


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Oct 7, 2020)

Christians in the Middle East are mostly descendants of ancient Phoenicians, Turks and European whites. Some have a heavy arab admixture but many are similar to Euro Meds.
Muslim Levantines are mostly inbred neighbouring bedouins.


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Oct 7, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Getting really fucking tired of these reports tbh
> 
> Mods, ban this chad already, it’s people like him that make hypergamy what it is.



it is true, people like him drive hypergamy into absolute insanity. but i think we are at a point where shit is so fucked that its best to accelerate and get a crash. 



Jagged0 said:


> Muslim women honestly don’t wanna be with u guys my current gf is from a Muslim country she hates Muslim guys and Muslim/Arab culture in general besides the poetry/music.



yea no shit sherlock, dating a muslim is absolutely detrimental for a foid. it means not leaving the kitchen all that often, being a obedient sex slave, covering up etc. , just like things are supposed to be. meanwhile a western cumskin like you does not force a foid to do any of that.
Your cum dumpster of a girlfriend has quite a few guys lined up anyways tho and youre gonna be dumped, just a matter of time. 



0Ace0 said:


> Christian Lebanese women are known to be Muslim hating feminist whores.
> Yet all her sisters dated Muslims, hmmm....



All women are known to be muslim hating feminist whores, whether they are muslim themselves or christian or atheist, doesnt matter. They love their freedom and they hate islam. Key is to cage them up in a culture that makes it impossible for them to escape. Thats why it is legal to honor kill in islam, to prevent whores from escaping islam. Unfortunately once a whore has migrated to the west, it is nearly impossible to keep her caged. Whores that escaped the cage sometimes turn into mega-whores, like the bitch that OP notched.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

NorwoodStyle said:


> Why in hell?
> These threads are the most entertaining/blackpilling on this site. Just don't show faces and you're pretty safe.



After a while they're all the same. It's repetitive. I think ppl are getting sick of them. I'll prob do occasional ones if there are some considerable juicy red pills dropped



PapiMew said:


> @Amnesia this was a joke but I’m kind of serious please make these stories more in depth. I really enjoy reading through the story and not just a summary.


U want me to do that super detailed story type writing like I did in that one Tinder thread, very graphic sex description? haha. That takes a lot of effort that I am too lazy to do anymore I think, plus this date, the sex wasn't as memorable as that one anyway


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> After a while they're all the same. It's repetitive. I think ppl are getting sick of them. I'll prob do occasional ones if there are some considerable juicy red pills dropped



That point isn't reached yet. I'm pretty fking blackpilled but I learn something in each new thread. It's a very rare occurence to have a legit Chad break down his thot tales from a blackpill perspective with surgical aspie precision.
Incels are gonna complain because that's what they do, but ultimately most of us need our suifuel.


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 7, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> thats impossible to find here unless she's not religious and she's a whore


She’s a virgin but not religious just pretends to be for her dad.


----------



## 0Ace0 (Oct 7, 2020)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> All women are known to be muslim hating feminist whores, whether they are muslim themselves or christian or atheist, doesnt matter. They love their freedom and they hate islam. Key is to cage them up in a culture that makes it impossible for them to escape. Thats why it is legal to honor kill in islam, to prevent whores from escaping islam. Unfortunately once a whore has migrated to the west, it is nearly impossible to keep her caged. Whores that escaped the cage sometimes turn into mega-whores, like the bitch that OP notched.



Nope, deep down women want to be caged and dominated, but feminism/societal programming has brainwashed women into thinking they are equal and acting certain ways
There's a reason why the US is a complete shithole compared to other Western countries in terms of hypergamy/women


----------



## Fulgrim (Oct 7, 2020)

JFL at the triggered muslims in this thread


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 7, 2020)

Shes 28yo and she thinks ur 22 like ur dating profile says? Or did you tell her real age


----------



## Lars (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia the looksmax.me king , pls notice me @Amnesia  👑


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Shes 28yo and she thinks ur 22 like ur dating profile says? Or did you tell her real age


No this was on a dating website, not TInder or Bumble. She knew my age early in the convo cause I told her.


----------



## Dark Latino (Oct 7, 2020)

Women lie a lot


----------



## Fulgrim (Oct 7, 2020)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> All women are known to be muslim hating feminist whores, whether they are muslim themselves or christian or atheist, doesnt matter. They love their freedom and they hate islam. Key is to cage them up in a culture that makes it impossible for them to escape. Thats why it is legal to honor kill in islam, to prevent whores from escaping islam. Unfortunately once a whore has migrated to the west, it is nearly impossible to keep her caged. Whores that escaped the cage sometimes turn into mega-whores, like the bitch that OP notched.



I agree with this, i'm from a muslim country and now i'm studying in Europe, all the girls i knew who did the same went from cute preppy girls to bisexual whores with tattoos, piercings and weird hair colors.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> After a while they're all the same. It's repetitive. I think ppl are getting sick of them. I'll prob do occasional ones if there are some considerable juicy red pills dropped


Bro you need to do some bigger things. Fuck TikTok stars, get a harem of EE Stacies in Ukraine, get into the Hollywood social circles and invited to occult sex parties etc


----------



## wasted (Oct 7, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Bro you need to do some bigger things. Fuck TikTok stars, get a harem of EE Stacies in Ukraine, get into the Hollywood social circles and invited to occult sex parties etc


exactly what I would do if I had his looks and then some


----------



## stuckneworleans (Oct 7, 2020)

wasted said:


> exactly what I would do if I had his looks and then some


Yeah, having his looks and only fucking random middle aged tinder roasties is like being a billionaire, and only eating mcdonalds and living in a trailer just lol


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Bro you need to do some bigger things. Fuck TikTok stars, get a harem of EE Stacies in Ukraine, get into the Hollywood social circles and invited to occult sex parties etc





wasted said:


> exactly what I would do if I had his looks and then some


My Chad brother works in Hollywood and says that type of shit exists. Granted me and him have never been CLOSE friends, more topical bros. I remember I pressed him once about what he meant by that type of stuff. If the casting couch exists and like and weird sexual shit that goes on. He said it does and he actually got pretty effected by it, but that it's all gay stuff. Its not some heterosexual great orgy going on. It's all faggots than run Hollywood and you gotta do gay shit to make it as a male in hollywood


----------



## wasted (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> My Chad brother works in Hollywood and says that type of shit exists. Granted me and him have never been CLOSE friends, more topical bros. I remember I pressed him once about what he meant by that type of stuff. If the casting couch exists and like and weird sexual shit that goes on. He said it does and he actually got pretty effected by it, but that it's all gay stuff. Its not some heterosexual great orgy going on. It's all faggots than run Hollywood and you gotta do gay shit to make it as a male in hollywood


i meant like be famous but ur own boss type of thing
insta famous, tiktok famous shit like that probably mogs being an actor if u dont care about the money cuz u get some of the benefits of being famous but u dont have paparazzi following u and shit 

im sure thats what @stuckneworleans meant too


----------



## TITUS (Oct 7, 2020)

More pictures of the women needed.

For those ethnics crying all around the thread: It's normal that a mozlem woman who left her country for the US hates mozlems, else she would have stayed in her own country, don't be butthurt about it, low IQ ethnics...


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

why the fuck would you stay there that long? Also, I can tell most ppl on this forum are young virgins.


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> does NOT like BBCs has never slept with one, they smell "different"


 @Colvin76 @Tyronecell @Blackout.xl


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 29, 2020)

*I ghosted her from this night and shes been texting me since then basically in a meltdown. Her last text she just sent tn was "why am I getting ghosted, I am too hot to get ghosted"

Shes also calling me at 1am here*


----------



## Deleted member 5179 (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *I ghosted her from this night and shes been texting me since then basically in a meltdown. Her last text she just sent tn was "why am I getting ghosted, I am too hot to get ghosted"
> 
> Shes also calling me at 1am here*



she aint worth ur time grandpa.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 29, 2020)

I can literally tell from the pic that it was taken with legendary galaxy note 4


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 29, 2020)

5'8" has always been short


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Oct 29, 2020)

RichardwillImprove said:


> I use to think ur threads are fake but with me being from lebanon now I know ur actually being real. Every fucking thing u typed isnt just her its literally all these thots from there.


Hello lebanese brother r u from beirut?


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This chick was wetting herself while thinking about the Christian men in Lebanon. She said she had a hot fling for 3months with one when she went to visit there for the summer. Said "that boy was fiiiine."


Bullcrap i am from lebanon 90% are subhuman just like all countries as a matter of fact the only moggers i ever seen there were thick skulled muslim ogres


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 29, 2020)

b


Amnesia said:


> normie scale 7.5/10


rutal how even chad aren't exempted of overating their Thots that they fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Oct 29, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Kes EMA mala shatmoota. Tfeh 3ala hay lkhelfi @Mohamad


xD 3anjad la3ama bi 3yuna w 3umra 29 senee kamen


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 29, 2020)

" Anyway she says to drive to her apartment and she texts me the address, I take a bit longer to get there and she texts me saying "did I scare you off lol? I want to hangout." I get to her place and we walk up together. She then tells me she wants to go to the store to get a new phone charger and leaves my in her apartment for like 10 minutes. I felt a bit weird, I mean who the hell let's some stranger they literally just meet just be at their house alone? "

You come off as too high trust. Who would leave a stranger alone in their appartement if they never met before jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 29, 2020)

btw, nothing new under the sun, she is probably a coptic christian, they are the ugliest yet the most racist out of all races, and the most arrogant ones.


----------



## fogdart (Oct 29, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> SORRY BROTHER BUT IF THOSE GIRLS ARE TALKING TO YOU LIKE THAT THEN THERE’S SOMETHING OFF. IT SOUNDS LIKE IF SHE WAS TALKING TO ONE OF HER GFs TBH


Nope. There's nothing off. Women open up to you more when you don't seem judgmental especially when she knows you'll never LTR her. My FWBs give me blackpills all the time


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 29, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> What’s the reason Christian middle eastern chicks are hot but Muslim ones are usually meh ? Inbreeding ?


where this cope is coming from ? The most gl "arabs" are those from west syria and they all muslim, coptic christian look uggos most of the time, but they cope with muh we wuz kings, because they also have the highest rate of surgery, the roastie in op isn't an exception.


----------



## oldcell (Oct 29, 2020)

REflection of reality

REading this i dont even want to touch tinder females

MGTOW or die

Also swallow facial hair pill


----------



## Patriot (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Pt.1 thread link at bottom
> 
> 
> Her: 29 years old super skinny, from Lebanon, normie scale 7.5/10
> ...


PUSSY ON GL WOMEN, IN XXI CENTURY, IN FIRST WORLD COUNTRY = CASH MACHINE


----------



## Patriot (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> LOL


Well, if you are looking for women on Apps you will mostly found hypergamic sluts


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

Patriot said:


> Well, if you are looking for women on Apps you will mostly found hypergamic sluts


hypergamy doesn’t exist


----------



## Patriot (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> hypergamy doesn’t exist


what? how? Please explain.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

Patriot said:


> what? how? Please explain.


It’s a myth made up by men who overrate themselves and go for stacies


----------



## Patriot (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> It’s a myth made up by men who overrate themselves and go for stacies


well, in such case, I think it rather explains hypergamy than denies it.
Not attractive males go for stacies who want males at least on their level.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

Patriot said:


> well, in such case, I think it rather explains hypergamy than denies it.
> Not attractive males go for stacies who want males at least on their level.


My point is that men will go for women much more attractive than them and claim hypergamy when they get rejected


----------



## Patriot (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> My point is that men will go for women much more attractive than them and claim hypergamy when they get rejected


well, isn't it hypergamy after all?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> My Chad brother works in Hollywood and says that type of shit exists. Granted me and him have never been CLOSE friends, more topical bros. I remember I pressed him once about what he meant by that type of stuff. If the casting couch exists and like and weird sexual shit that goes on. He said it does and he actually got pretty effected by it, but that it's all gay stuff. Its not some heterosexual great orgy going on. It's all faggots than run Hollywood and you gotta do gay shit to make it as a male in hollywood


srs?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

Patriot said:


> well, isn't it hypergamy after all?


Hypergamy is when an attractive man cannot get his looksmatch. Not when an ugly guy can’t get a Stacey


----------



## Patriot (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Hypergamy is when an attractive man cannot get his looksmatch. Not when an ugly guy can’t get a Stacey


Well, I understand your point, nevertheless can't we say that women being much more picky than men is a trait of hypergamous behaviour in general?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 13, 2021)

*I'm sure this young woman has a bright, healthy future!*


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jan 13, 2021)

this woman is blackpilled but from the winning side


----------

